# Glue, Foam, Needle, Fabric & Thread



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I kept wanting something that matched my home decor and that highlighted Pico's good looks so I just made it myself. The outside is a medium blue chenille with black leopard spots and the inside is a silky black fake fur. Lush & Plush!

Unfortunately, it is replacing the sheepskin donut that he beelines to when it's time to get his post-poop and 7pm and 9pm potty break snacks.....Pico believes laps are the only thing good enough for actually sleeping on.

Here, he's still a little damp from his bath but ready for his post-bath treat!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! You made that yourself!!! Wow... you did a great job!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

You made that? Great job-it's so nice!!!














Pico looks so cute it in too


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW!














GREAT JOB!!
















Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

You did a beautiful job! I would be interested in where you got the pattern from also. *Tink* needs a new bed and I haven't been able to find one that would compliment my bedroom. Your bed looks so comfy!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Color me impressed! It looks great! And very nice choice of colors/fabrics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

Very very nice! You did a great job!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

great job!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

It didn't take that long. I used McCall 8928 pattern. For the bed base I purchased 1 1/2 X 6 medium foam (inches) for the sides and the upholstery supply place cut the oval base for me using a cardboard pattern I made from the oval bed pattern piece.

I used the pattern itself to make the entry cut out on the foam strip that I then glued around the foam base, gluing the ends together in the back.

The cover I just went by the pattern directions, using the fabric I wanted where I wanted them. Then I again used the oval pattern piece from the bed bottom to cut out a cushion cover and stuffed it with poly fil. Voila!

I found the silky fake fur at Hancock in a 12" wide by 1 yard piece they had bundled for individual sale for $6 or $7. The chenille I found at a clothing mfr's warehouse sale for $5 and the foam was under $5. It was finding the chenille that prompted the idea to make the bed.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow!! Great job





















Pico looks so cute in his new bed


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I wish I was crafty! -_- 
That is SO cute! Great job!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well done that is fantastic and I love the color. Pico looks so cute sitting there waiting for a treat


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, great job he looks so cute in his bed


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

You did a superb job. That bed looks professionally made. Kudos!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow! I see a new business venture....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I saw Pico in his bed in the other post and I thought what a beautiful bed!! You did an amazing job!!







I wish I could sew! I want to buy Abbey a harness vest with 1" ruffle to appear to be a kinda mini dress but all I find is the longer dress style or just the plain vest!







I may have to take sewing classes! You may have just inspired me! Great job!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

YOU MADE THAT??? It is beautiful! Great job! Pico is one lucky boy!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Aw Shucks! You all are too kind..........


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Oct 5 2005, 12:39 PM
> *I saw Pico in his bed in the other post and I thought what a beautiful bed!!  You did an amazing job!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I know a lot of people who do things with glue guns that I would use my sewing machine for. Like gluing ruffled edging onto a plain vest......check out what's in fabric and craft stores.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! Great job.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

That is wonderful you did a great job on it. I love it. I always admire others crafty work when a person makes something it is so much more special .




























perfect and the colors are perfect to for a maltese I think
Char


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats amazing!!!! Wow!!! Looks so comfy


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Great job!!! You are one talented Malt Mom







Pico looks so sweet sitting in his new bed.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, what a nice bed. You did a great job. Maybe I'll attempt do make one.


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

That is so good. Great job! I'll take two


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

wow! I love it!!! and he is soooooooooooo cute sitting there!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

That is so awesome! You did fabulous! Pico is one lucky baby to have a mom as talented as you are!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

That looks professionally made!!! ~ ooops, I'm not saying your not a professional. Y'know what I mean. Your baby looks great in it. Pico must be a natural model.


----------

